# Check engine light p0299 turbocharger underboost



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Usually wastegate pivot pin wear and the turbo will no longer build enough boost to satisfy the car. Wait for the CEL to come back and take it in; it is covered by powertrain.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

wouldn't the light stay on until the code is cleared...? Or I like when you have a misfire it flickers when computer senses misfire..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> wouldn't the light stay on until the code is cleared...? Or I like when you have a misfire it flickers when computer senses misfire..


No. Certain conditions are calling for more boost than it can deliver. Just like it takes multiple instances to set a check engine light, after multiple cycles of NOT seeing a condition reoccur, the car will turn the CEL back off and delete the code.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

Would using some type of high temp grease on the pin such as break caliper grease prevent this?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Etec225 said:


> Would using some type of high temp grease on the pin such as break caliper grease prevent this?


Might prolong its life a bit. It seems like the Cruzes ECM is very busy battling knock and trying to advance timing most of the time, and it flutters that wastegate a lot under acceleration.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

it turned off on me again before I could bring it in. I have the paper AutoZone gave me but I have a feeling they're going to say they can't do anything unless the light is on so I guess I'll wait for it to come on again


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Guys I just got my car back from Chevy I can't believe it they had to replace the whole turbo charger at 47000 miles and all the gaskets and seals thankfully it was covered under Powertrain


----------

